# Were Fenders ever built in Korea?



## NicS (Sep 23, 2011)

I know that Squiers are built in Korea, but were Fenders ever built there as well? I've done some looking and haven't been able to find much. I have a Fender Showmaster (unknown year) that says "made in Korea" on the headstock. I'm just wondering if it's a knockoff or something. I was talking to someone at a shop the other day and he said that very early on in Squier/Fender history, some Squiers may have been relabeled as Fenders in Korea. Are there any ways to tell if it's a Fender or a Squier aside from the name on it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It seems that they started up in '88 in Korea, building Fenders and Squiers.
That corrilates with the shutting down of the Japanese factory for American import.
I saw a nice koa Tele on another forum that is MIK.

Between '88 and '92, the records are sketchy at best. Here's a link...

Fender® Support


----------



## NicS (Sep 23, 2011)

According to that it would make mine between 88-96 (8 digits, no letter prefixes), but if I go by the first 2 digits being the year it was built (as mentioned), it would be 2004. Not sure what to make of that, but I do know they were made until 2009 so it's possible it could be a 2004. It's a great guitar, I just don't have much info on it.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My "Ketchupcaster", a red Strat, on the headstock says Fender (in script) STRATOCASTER with made in Korea and the serial number below. Way out on the end of the headstock in very small print it says Squier series. I've had it for 15 years maybe, but I was led to understand that it's a mid '80s guitar.

There's not much stock about this axe anymore as I've replaced the tuning machines with split post Klusons, refretted, rewired, replaced pickguard, saddles, knobs, buttons, pickups, switches, whammy springs, neck plate, and jack. The vibrato block, wood, backplate (I think) and jackplate are original. 

So, as for what the axe was like from Korea, I've long since forgotten. This was my regular gigger for a long time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

A buddy of mine had one of those Korean made Special Edition Spalted Maple Telecaster's, I wish I knew that he was selling it when he did. Excellent build quality with a perfect setup, was certainly a looker too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

They must have made those Special Edition Teles in a few different plants.

I have one and it's made in Indonesia.

It is an awesome guitar though, I love it!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

All of Fenders "Special Edition" models are made by "Cort" Korea, now based in Indonesia. You can date them using the "Cort" serial number system. I own two, one made in Korea and one made in Indonesia.

06 Koa - MIK (The demo says Mexico but it's incorrect)
Fender Mexico Koa Telecaster Part2 - YouTube









FMT HH - MII
Fender Telecaster Custom FMT HH (Korean) clean & overdrive - YouTube


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice guitars Beachbum.

I love that koa Tele. 
You're not the guy selling on TGP are you?

The flame maple is sweet too, as I said, I have the spalted maple.
What pickups are in yours? Those aren't original?
I really like the Pearly Gates/59 combo.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I also had a Tele Custom FMT just like the yellow (amber) one BEACHBUM posted. Korean made.

The Lite Ash series is another well known Korean Fender.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Nice guitars Beachbum.
> 
> I love that koa Tele.
> You're not the guy selling on TGP are you?
> ...



Thanks. Nope not selling the Koa. The FMT pickups are original (Pearly Gates/59) but I put covers on them. Duncan only makes them in nickel and gold so I sprayed these with matte black enamel and baked them in the oven to harden the paint. Worked out pretty well.


----------

